# [Quiz] How Observant Are You?



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

How Observant Are You?

I found this quiz very easy -- and got:

Incredibly Observant

You're incredibly observant. You are very alert and have strong instincts. You are able to read people's emotions and make sense of the way they are feeling in an instant. You don't miss a beat and it is hard to get much past you! _Have you ever thought about working as a detective?_


I have already been a Jedi Master in a past life. 

----

Post your results, and witty comments.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I got "Incredibly Observant" which I found Incredibly Obvious. Most of their expressions were full of lust and it turned out i was right. Perverts!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I consider myself to be quite observant (I don't go offsite  so you will just have to believe me  ).


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I consider myself very unobservant - I never notice _anything_. There could literally be an elephant in the room, and I probably wouldn't notice. Somehow, this quiz said I'm "Incredibly Observant." Ok... thanks!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

musicrom said:


> I consider myself very unobservant - I never notice _anything_. There could literally be an elephant in the room, and I probably wouldn't notice. Somehow, this quiz said I'm "Incredibly Observant." Ok... thanks!


Same here. In real life, I might not be be looking at someone's eyes to begin with. So this quiz gets it wrong.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

This Quiz is incredibly observant, it observed that I was also incredibly observant. Something is amiss.:scold:


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, what a surprise - it appears we're all incredibly observant.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got, Incredibly observant. But I don't consider myself to be very observant. This quiz seems to be more about recognizing facial expressions than necessarily being observant. How could one not be observant when the face is stuck in front of you on your computer screen. You would have to be blind to not observe it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I consider myself to have difficulty at "reading" people (and everyone, outside of a few very close to me, finds me next to impossible to read), so I fully expected a bad score, but I too got "Incredibly observant". Most of the clues in the faces were pretty obvious.

Anyway, in real life, I compensate by "reading" people's tone of voice, which they generally don't try as hard to hide.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not great at visual observation on a day-to-day basis - for example, there are stores in my town that have been in business for thirty years or more and I've no doubt walked past them countless times but if anyone asked me exactly where they were I most likely wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Incredibly, I got "incredibly observant". I'm often poor at reading people, so either this test was a poorly designed test, or I'm better than I thought.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

This test was designed to show that classical music listeners are incredibly observant.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

The test was probably designed to expose you to advertising. Flattering egos at the same time, thereby weakening critical thinking skills while pretending to assess them.

This isn't a very witty comment, sorry.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm incredibly observant as well, and I have observed that everyone who has taken this quiz has gotten the same result. To test it, I've taken it several times and clicked random answers to every question and every time I got "incredibly observant". I'm pretty sure it is the only possible outcome.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

quack said:


> The test was probably designed to expose you to advertising. Flattering egos at the same time, thereby weakening critical thinking skills while pretending to assess them.
> 
> This isn't a very witty comment, sorry.


Yes, they're all 'easybait' - a type of clickbait, along with such as "10 celeb botched plastic surgery jobs!" and "8 nice old ladies who are really serial killers!" Ah, bring back ad banner swaps, I say.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's indeed complete hogwash. The second time I simply picked the 4th option for every question, and it still concludes that I am incredibly observant.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I guess the "Incredibly observant" part is not in what is selected, but that one sees there are choices and makes any selection.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Huh, wot...new thread in the community forum.....??


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I got "incredibly observant", yet no matter how long I search though the composer guestbooks, I cannot find the Monteverdi thread!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I would have posted sooner on this thread but I didn't notice it.

V


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Very. It probably began with looking both ways.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> Very. It probably began with looking both ways.


One must always remember to look up and down before crossing the street, as my parents taught me.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I am "incredibly observant" too.
So that's why I missed an elephant?
(It's a long story, and involves giraffes too. Don't ask.)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

trazom said:


> One must always remember to look up and down before crossing the street, as my parents taught me.


Isn't that for using sidewalks? Such as safes and pianos falling, or monsters crawling out of curbside drains, etc.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

And for leggy dames.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

mirepoix said:


> And for leggy dames.


Dem leggy dames. I just might break into a Guys & Dolls number..."Luck be a lady tonight...."


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey, I got Incredibly . . . oh, rats, I'm not special after all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> I would have posted sooner on this thread but I didn't notice it.
> 
> V


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm very good at reading people. As to my surroundings, I couldn't be more oblivious.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaneyes said:


> Isn't that for using sidewalks? Such as safes and pianos falling, or monsters crawling out of curbside drains, etc.


Yes, but the monsters only attack paper boys on their morning route; if they exist, that is...paper boys, I mean.


----------

